# Broadreach dogs



## Zoza (May 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

We are finally going to see our apricot broadreach puppy next Sunday and cannot wait! I just wondered if others had a broadreach dog and if so, could I see some photos?  so excited! Wouk you recommend broadreach? 

Dad is Oscar and mum is Anne's new girl Dolly.

Thanks xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Zoe ,

My name is Turi, I have an 18 month old female apricot Cockapoo from Broadreach Dogs. She was from Chloe (black & white retired bitch) and Archie, Anne's other apricot Miniature Poodle stud. 

I looked for a breeder for about a year - you can read about my search on my blog: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/. There are tons of photos on my blog too so feel free to have a nosy! 

Saffi was our first dog and has made dog ownership an absolute pleasure. She is incredibly affectionate, biddable, easily trainable, exciting on a walk or run and chilled at home, cheeky with people she knows but shy and unassuming with people she doesn't. Everyone she meets adores her. I would be lying if I said she was perfect - she can be possessive about her food and toys  - but I think you would be hard pushed to find a dog who is! 

Physically she is on the small side for a Cockapoo. She stands under 15 inches and weighs between 8 and 9kg. She isn't particularly interested in food... well, not dog food anyway. We keep her coat short because she loves mud and puddles and we feel she is more comfortable, especially in this heat. She was a lot darker when we first got her (Saffi was short for Saffron) and is now really rather light with dark ears, a dark tail and dark 'eyeliner' around her eyes. 

I hope this helps! I think I know of someone else who has just chosen a puppy from Broadreach (Cookie x Oscar). Good luck with your viewing and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Zoza

I saw both litters on Tuesday and they are gorgeous - I really liked Anne - and the dogs appear really happy... So over excited - Turi has been so lovely to me as well (thank you ) - How do I post a photo from my desktop to here? (my first post)

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kate! 

If you click 'Go Advanced' which is underneath the text box, you will be taken to a more detailed page. Below, again, click on 'Manage Attachments'. You should be ok from there, if not let us know! 

Have you decided on a name yet...?


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi - thanks Turi - here is a picci of a few of the pups! 

Names are in no particular order shortlisted by yelling them and seeing how I feel:

Mojo - as I needed to find mine again after illness this Christmas
Coco - as in Chanel
Lila
Phoebe (sorry Turi but I do love it and it's also radiant, bright, prophetic)
and my other half said Kylie but I am SURE he was joking


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, a couple of the pups are really dark apricot. Gorgeous! I have attached a picture of Saffi when we chose her at five weeks. 

I love Mojo and Lila. Coco makes me think of a brown dog. Of course you can use Phoebe - it does get shortened to Phoebs though! 

Re other half's suggestions. Marcus suggested Fiona when we were trying to find a name


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look lovely xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - they look like great bundles of fun - lots of people on here are getting puppies - I'm so jealous.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pups! 

So exciting!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Another Broadreach pupster! How exciting. We've got a F1B cockapoo dog (Hector and Mable combination) from Anne who was born in April last year. I was very pleased with Anne and she was very thorough, knowledgeable and patient with our many questions and children's visits before Monty came home. 

Monty is thriving. Very gorgeous but very lively! Really exciting times - I miss the puppy days. Good luck. X


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally - we have decided on her name - 

We went Mojo to Phoebie via Mollie, Juno and Luna with a slight detour via Purdey and Bunty we have settled on a name my mother used with me and my sister as a term of endearment ....... Flossie.....which feels right for our cockerpoo!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Flossie - love it! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great choice.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are very cute!! Exciting times ahead xxx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Kate1 said:


> Hi - thanks Turi - here is a picci of a few of the pups!
> 
> Names are in no particular order shortlisted by yelling them and seeing how I feel:
> 
> ...


haha, Phoebe is my daughter's name


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Flossie...I love it....it's reminiscent in my memory bank don't know if a grandparent used it like your mum.... You don't hear it any more, just right xxx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Kate
we have a apricot cockerpoo from anne - she is now 15 months and gorgeous. All the things Turi says are true. Mitzi is our first ever dog and although the first fews month were hard with the training and getting use to the little one - we wouldn't be without her.

Love the name too! 
Tosh


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tosh! How is lovely Mitzi?! Do you have a recent picture? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Tosh - do you happen to know what mitzi's birthday is? I have a 15 mth Cockapoo from Anne who was born on 17 April. Mother is Mable. Just wondered if we had managed to track down a sibling?! XX


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All

Did any of your pups have weepy eyes at the beginning? I have posted a new thread on this as I am really stressed about it.... please let me know... x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Turi 
I'll post pics this week. Can believe how quickly she has grown up! Hope your well 
T


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I think her bday is march 9 and from memory the parents were Archie and lily. Will double check tomorrow


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Have posted a couple of pics of Mitzi. How is saffi doing? We must try and make a cockapoo meet before the end of the year.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi zoza

What happened with your visit?


----------

